# Rushmetal Tutorial - PIC HEAVY (42)



## thenovice (Jul 29, 2007)

This is very mediocre- and i have just a few warnings for you.
My camera slowly dies throughout the process, you can see it happening. Its like watching a horror flick. Hehe.
Somewhere in the multitude of pictures- you can see a dark pigment line on my browbone. I had no idea it was there, the entire time.
You will also notice my extreme need to wax my eyebrows.
I mess it up, a number of times. And my camera is bad, so you can't really see the different colors. It kind of looks like a blank slate.
I have FAR to many pictures, you will also notice that. You may also notice my sarcastic commentary. The sarcastic ness comes from that i closed out of specktra half way through posting this the first time. Here we go.

Products:
I changed my mind part of the way through these, and some products are not in the picture.





Get out you 242 brush, and cover it with Indianwood Paint Pot.




Now apply it all over your eyelid, this can be messy- we'll clean it up later.




Dig around and find your Gold Mode pigment.




Pack up your brush with it.




Then apply it all on top of Indianwood. Should look like this.




Success! Now fish around and find your Rushmetal pigment.




Now pack up your pencil brush with it.




And then apply it to the first 1/3 of your eyelid. This will not stick properly- but we just want a subtle color.




Then dip your 224 into Rushmetal pigment.




Then blend out the line made by Rushmetal. There probably won't be much of a noticable difference.




Pull Cocomotion pigment out of its hiding spot.




Dip a rectangular shaped brush into Cocomotion. This is where the downfall of my camera begins.




Apply to your crease, starting at the end of you eye and blending inwards.




This is what it should look like. Here is where i cleaned up the edges- and you can now see the arival of the mysterious dark line.




And then i cleaned up the fallout.




Now take out your fabulous and amazing Shimmersand Shadestick.




Run this along your lower lashline- but don't put it away when your finished, i end up bringing it out later.




Then pull out your eyemake remover and a q-tip.




Cover the q-tip in the remover.




Now clean up the messy edges left by the shadestick.




Pull back out Indianwood, and dip your 266 into it.




Then dip that into Rushmetal pigment.




Drag this along Shimmersand- making for a fabulous "sandy" texture. Hehe- like my pun? I know, lame.




Ok, pull out your 209....




Swipe it a couple times into dipdown fluidline.




And apply it to your waterline.




And somewhere between here i do believe i put shimmersand around my tear ducts. You'll see it appear out of thin air eventually.
Get out your 224, and dip it in Quick Frost pigment.




Apply this to your browbone, blend downwards. Should look like this.




But that didn't quite blend out the harsh line left by the paint pot. So, drag out your nifty "harsh line blending brush", dip it in Quickfrost again, and blend to your little hearts desire.




Should look like this, and yes- clean up the fallout eventually.




Yay- eyes done!
Ok, so now for the face. I am going to sound ridiculous- but mix your MAC Select Tint NC20 with your moisterizer. I'm using MAC Studio Moisture Cream.
I am doing this because i am also going to be using a natural MSF. And i just want it to be light.




Mix it together.




And suddenly- from out of no where the one, the only, the amazing, 190 brush appears to save your eyes from your hideous skin! Duh Duh Duh....




Take a wet cosmetic sponge and smooth out any harsh lines you may have.




Then take out your Natural MSF in Light. Use your super duperity powder brush and dust it on your face.




The end result:




For a bit of a peachy glow- grab your Sephora Stippling brush and Gold Spill MSF.




Apply the MSG starting at the apples of your cheeks and moving upward to your temples, for extra glow drag the brush down along the side of your face starting at your temple- and down towards your jaw.




Should look like this:




The next step i did backwards. I did my lips before my mascara- how will you ever find it in you to forgive me?
Begrudingly apply Moonbathe tinted lipglass to your lips.




The terribly depressing result:




Now we go back with the mascara, i'm using MAC Mascara X in Black X.




Apply to your loverly lashes.




And view the now adorned lashes:




Then take out Bourjois Yes to Volume! No to Clumps!








Apply it to your bottom lashes. Should look like this. If it doesn't, we've got a problem.






Within the last 3 photographs you just witnessed the downfall of my camera. Sorry ladies. But, here is an idea. You do the same or a similar look and then post your final pictures in place of mine. All done!

Total props to people who do these alot. That was not fun. Hehehe.


----------



## breathless (Jul 30, 2007)

good job! although, i have none of the pigments from that collection =[ i'd love to see what others look like though


----------



## thenovice (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! I really like Gold Mode, but Rushmetal is kind of chunky, and Quick Frost is really messy. I just couldn't pass up the colors!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sorry about your camera though


----------



## thenovice (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 30, 2007)

Great tut!  Thanks!


----------



## thenovice (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## addicted_2color (Jul 30, 2007)

loved the tut. with the funny captions of things "hiding" in places, lol.  sorry that your camera died.  maybe when it revives itself you can do it again and take a pic of the finished result.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll will have to do that! I am going to try another one tomorrow- different look. We'll see if my camera makes it!


----------



## KTB (Jul 30, 2007)

I love this!! Can't wait until I get my piggie samples so that I can try it.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a suggestion if you try it, put the rushmetal on the 1/3 before gold mode. And just put gold mode on the 2/3. Because the color of rushmetal vanished within hours. 

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## LuxLisbon (Jul 31, 2007)

Look's good! The hilarious commentary was a bonus.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_Thanks! I really like Gold Mode, but Rushmetal is kind of chunky, and Quick Frost is really messy. I just couldn't pass up the colors!_

 
Thanks!

So I sould get Copper Sparkle instead of Rushmetal, since it's chunky.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks so much ladies! I appreciate it! 

And i don't want to tell you what to buy- go and in and look and decide for yourself. And i have never swatched or used Copper Sparkle, so i don't know. But, Rushmetal is still a gorgeous color- don't get me wrong- i am just not fond on the texture- and i am sure with better technique this would look nicer.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 1, 2007)

Holy crap, do not, *DO NOT*, continue to use Fluidlines on your waterlines!

Use a pencil or shadow ONLY! Using fluidline can potentially damage your eyes.


----------



## thenovice (Aug 1, 2007)

Honey, calm down. Dipdown has no sparkles, its not metalic. And what you can't see in the picture is that i just swiped it a cross once, and it doesn't cover more that half of my waterline widthwise.It does not touch my actual eye, it does not fill my whole waterline, and i stopped the pine about 3 mm before i was even near the edge of my tearduct. It is also the same way on the other side. It looks like its all the way in my picture- but its not.
Second thing is- no products are reccomended for waterline use. But, i do not do this often, i am not using a LLL on my waterline- and i really do know what i am doing. Thank you for your concern though.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry about that, I didn't mean to come off like a tool, it was out of genuine concern. Every MUA artist I've worked with or spoken too just highly advises against it.


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 2, 2007)

great tut! made me really want to buy the whole collection (where I live, it hasn't arrived yet :-( )


----------



## thenovice (Aug 5, 2007)

aww thank you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2007)

i love the lips. pigments suck when it comes to fallout!!!


----------

